# The Making of Symphony No.1 in F# Major "Chaos" (Chapter One: Part Three)



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

It sounded like if a hole but of metalhead decided to make an orchestra and such. but every instrument player would either die from heart attacks due to the insane amount of usage in each of the wind and brass parts. (the Clarinetists and Trumpetists would be the only survivers...) 
The strings section would have ended up sawing their instruments in two. 
The Timpani player would convulse due to the frequent semiquavers. 

also the conductor... wouldn't know whether or not to make the metronome in adagio (as the movement states) allegro or prestissimo. because it was all over the place... 

So instead, i reverted back to before the revision... (i could have saved it... but it was too late when i realized this.) 

Tonight after reworking a little bit... it sounds pop... (and a little better than before... so i will work on making it more classical these next two weeks.)  

Part four will come just before i start fine tuning everything.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

after listening to rites of spring... i guess it is safe to say the current version is not entirely pop... all i need to do is probably have more cello and doublebass.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

So, i am gonna slow down the first movement... to lento, maybe even grave. See how that pans out. It is just far too fast for Adagio... (funny.)


----------

